# Family vs Boarding during vacation?



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

I need some advice... 


I am heading to Seattle for 11 days in a couple weeks and I am wrestling with whether to send Finch to a kennel or have her stay with my parents. Our other 2 dogs (7 years old black labs) will be staying with my parents and they have watched Finch before, but for shorter periods of time. They did have her last year for a couple weeks, but she was only 4 months old at the time... she was much easier to tire out back then! 


The primary reason I am considering not having my parents watch her is b/c my dad works all day and my mom, who is home, doesn't drive and they don't have a fenced in area for Finch to run. For the whole time we would be gone, Finch wouldn't get an opportunity run off leash. I think she might go crazy and I don't think my parents, in their mid-60's, are quite prepared for that. The upside is she would be with her brother & sister and my parents 2 dogs (both older dogs). She would get lots of love and attention all day, and she would be able to sleep in bed with them. But, my parents don't know a thing about training, so she gets away with a lot there, like counter-surfing 


The upside of the kennel is it is where she goes to daycare once a week and she would be in a supervised daycare with other dogs all day long, from 7am-5pm every day. But then after hours, she would basically be kenneled, except for a few times during the evening where they let them out before bed. They have told me that most dogs, after being in daycare all day, every day, just want to sleep anyway, so I shouldn't be concerned that she'll be in a kennel. They are very nice, clean kennels with private outruns and she would have her own bedding. The owners are vet techs and trainers, so they would also reinforce her training. She just wouldn't get that one-on-one attention, cuddling and love like she'd get with my parents. 


Also, not a huge factor, but staying with my parents is free and kenneling will be about $250 total.


Finch is a typical V in that she loves human companionship and cuddling, but she'll also go bonkers and look for trouble if she doesn't get enough exercise. I would love to hear if anyone on here has an opinion on the better route... I just want to do what is best for her.


Thanks!


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

What a dilema.....how do your parents feel about having her? It is a big responsibilty. Could you arrange for a dog walker to come to your parents place and take her out to exercise her daily? This might be a good half way solution.

I was just wondering whether you walk or meet up with any other Vizslas in your area that you know and would feel comfortable leaving her with. You could perhaps return the favour. 

It is just a thought as I have seen a few post on this forum looking for a possible vacation home for their V, in return for the same.

I have a similar problem in October when we go on vacation. Fergus has always gone to a friends place - he lives with the family and is out with my friend most of the day. She has chickens that run loose so am just hoping Boris doesn't disgrace himself by catching one - as they are pets!!!
I am going to hate leaving Boris for the first time, but at least he will have Fergus with him for company.

Hope you manage to sort something out that gives you some peace of mind


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm...

Would your dad be able to drop finch off at the daycare before work and pick her up after? Or perhaps someone who works at the daycare could do the transport for an additional fee? If not, maybe someone that goes to the daycare wouldn't mind picking up and dropping off finch for you when they bring their dog - if you're friendly with any of the other customers? That way finch could run and play all day and then she could get all the loving and cuddling at home with your rents and other dogs. I'm suggesting this assuming your parents live somewhat closeby the daycare. 

If not, perhaps you could find/try out a daycare near them a couple times before your trip and see of you'd be comfortable with finch going there each day while you're away.

Hotmischief's idea would be ideal - just because they would be prepared for the energy!


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks for the thoughts ladies... 


My parents are excited about having her (I haven't told them yet that I am considering the boarding option) but I think they don't really understand the responsibility. I'm an not sure how seriously they take how much work I say she is because I always make sure she is exercised before we visit and they have always been dog owners... but as you all know, a V is a very different dog, esp a young one like Finch. 


We live in rural Maine and the daycare is an hour drive from their house, so that is out of the question. And there are no daycares near their home at all. I don't know anyone around here who would take her for such a long length of time since everyone either has their own dogs and/or children and she is a big responsibility. 


Such a decision...


----------



## OttosMama (Oct 27, 2011)

What about breaking it up? 5 days at boarding to hopefully get her good and tired and then 6 days at your parents? Or 4 and 7? I think it really depends on your dog. I think our dog would run into the daycare and wouldn't turn back (because he always did from day 1) - at the end of such a long day he would probably be so worn out he'd just sleep. That being said, Otto isn't a Velcro dog - like others describe- and adapts pretty well to most new situations. If I trusted the daycare, I would be relatively comfortable. Also, if finch will be a wild girl inside without any off leash time, I'd say boarding would probably be the way to go.

You know her best - if it were me, I'd only be comfortable leaving Otto with another V lover  or at a daycare that I trusted him with during the day.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh what a hard decision!

What about finding a place in Seattle where you can board her? So she would get the exercise and if something happens you're still there. 

We made the hard decision when we got Elza that there's no holiday without her until she's at least two. This year we actually drove 1030 miles to my parents and the same again back so we wouldn't have to leave her. Will do the same next year. 

Sorry I've got sidetracked. :-[ 

I hope you'll find the right solution.


----------



## LaVidaLoca (Feb 20, 2012)

Hi all,

we're thinking about the same "problem"/issue. I looked up for several boarding kennels and I would give my dog to the one we chose. The guy who's running this boarding kennel is also a dog trainer and provides puppy classes, socialization programs etc. 
He came once to our place to meet our pup and to ask few questions about her. He's a really friendly and experienced and I think the dogs are in good hands. He has a web side and on facebook he posts a lot of pictures of what the dogs are doing at the daycare. They take them out to different places where the dogs have fun. He will pick up our pup 3 times before boarding to do an evaluation and to see how she's behaving. 

I have a friend here who owns a 2 year old Vizsla. We spoke about helping each other out. I wouldn't have any problem to let my pup over there because the dogs love each other  but due to the fact that our pup is in her teenage stage - she's quite challenging and I don't know how good they could handle a second dog who's behaving like a stubborn teenager. The dogs also play quite rough sometimes and I don't think that my friend could supervise both all the time. On a weekend yes but not during the week.

At the boarding kennel she would be supervised all the time and she would be in a trainer's hand. It's not cheap but maybe if we'll go for a longer vacation I would maybe split the time boarding/friend.

Anyway I will send her once in a month to the daycare so she'll be familiar with the people and the place.

When my parents were here they took the pup out and she pulled like ****. Was not easy for my parents to handle her. So only possibility to give our pup is a good boarding place like we chose or an experienced dog owner who can handle a Vizsla pup activity.


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

@Adrino - I wish she could come to Seattle with us, but that would be a long couple flights and very expensive, so not a realistic option. That's impressive you drove so far to bring Elza to your parent's house!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I carefully read all the information before voting and remarking. Having followed the exploits of Finch for some time in here and of Vizsla Book I only have one thing to say........................


Your parents will give Finch more love and security than even the best of kennels and day care ever could.




If something goes wrong, you or if needed, the kennel is only a phone call away..........


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

I vote for leaving Finch with your parents, because nobody loves you like family.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Do you have the option to kennel Finch for part of the time and have your parents take her part of the time? I did this last year when I was gone for 10 days. I took Oquirrh to the daycare/kennel for the first 5 days, then my dad picked him up for the last 5 days. I really liked how this worked out, because I knew that Oquirrh would get enough exercise the first few days and he would behave better for my dad, as I knew he wouldn't get as much exercise with my dad. 

This year my dad took him for the whole 10 days and I was unease about it. I felt better having him kenneled, because I knew he was getting exercise. Exercise has to be the most important thing for Oquirrh to behave well. Daycare wasn't an option this year, since he isn't neutered. Good luck with your decision and don't stress too much, she will need extra lovin's when you get home with either decision that you decide.


----------



## WillowyndRanch (Apr 3, 2012)

I would vote for door #3. Have him go to a bird dog trainer for a two week evaluation and bird exposure. He'll get off lead runs and have loads of fun.

Granted, my viewpoint is slightly biased.

Ken


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

Sounds like you will be gone and back before school starts. Do you know any trustworthy high schoolers or college kids home for the summer who you would allow to drive Finch back and forth as an extra summer job?


----------



## finch (Sep 19, 2011)

Thanks to all the great advice here, I decided to have Finch stay with my parents instead of boarding her. It talked to them about my concerns for her getting enough exercise and they found a friend/neighbor with a fenced in yard they will bring her to run in, they will take her for daily walks and bring her to swim across the street in the ocean. For 12 days, I think this will be sufficient for her.


I am in Seattle now. Attached is a photo of her enjoying Day #1 with her brother and sister at my parent's house.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Sounds like a good plan - she'll have fun with family!! It's crazy how much Finch and Cash look alike, it's too bad you live so far away, it would be fun to get the two of them together


----------

